# Skyline tuner with sense of humor!!!



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I ordered an item for my car from AbbeyMotorsport.

It wan't cheap, but I considered it value for money for a genuine item.

Due to the cost, I asked for it to be gift wrapped and covered in rose petals.

It arrived like this:-










and was heavily scented.

Brilliant, 10/10 guys, it's really made my day.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Win


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice attention to detail there.:thumbsup:


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Haha good stuff. Im looking at getting some work done with Abbey shortly and so far Mark seems to really know his stuff. Other people Ive spoken too haven't really shown interest or bothered to understand the problems, but Mark has been very proactive


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

Tony didn't send it, the Ladies have far too many clothes on for anything he looks at

:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Whats the part mate?


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Think the roses are covering it ....


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Thankfully Mark or Tony are not under those petals, so it's all good


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Glad to see they're looking after their customers now.

Bob


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

lol good stuff


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Just be glad you didn't ask them to send a mechanic round to check something out .... :chuckle:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

pretty bizarre


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

and I forgot the Injectors......Andy I stick them in the post tomorrow. What wrapping paper do you want this time...........


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Cheers Mark.

Wrapping paper, mmm, toy cars maybe?


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Baked bean wrapping paper. The best


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

What about wrapped in a £50 note?


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

R32 Combat said:


> What about wrapped in a £50 note?


pmsl, ask Tony about the one on the wall


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Andy W said:


> pmsl, ask Tony about the one on the wall




Whats the story Andy?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Very good guys, and another free plug I guess or should I say injecting some humor.


----------



## Chris Wilson (Aug 20, 2001)

One of my customers sent me something in a wrapper proclaiming "Your first copy of 'Spanking for the over 50's' is enclosed, thank you for your subscription". The bloody post man was nearly wetting himself as I signed for it, and before I read the very authentic looking sticker.... Still trying to think of a good way to get my own back


----------

